# La Finca Corona Cigar Review - Beautiful and Dark



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Loved everything about this stick. From the cheap price to the consruction. The beautiful color and the spicy flavor. I would highly recommend this...

Read the full review here: La Finca Corona Cigar Review - Beautiful and Dark


----------

